# 36415 - there a modifier



## spelster (Apr 10, 2016)

When someone in the ER gets their blood drawn more than one time, is there a modifier you put on the 2nd 36415?  The lab techs think we should put the 91 modifier on the 2nd 36415 but it hits an edit in our system. So just seeing what other places do in this situation.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm sure some may know more but my only guess is you can only use -91 on the 8XXXX series. Believe it or not 36415 is a surgical code. I'm thinking modifier 59


----------



## Siva03 (Apr 12, 2016)

Please find the below stuff found in super coder 


You shouldn’t separately bill venipuncture for hospital inpatients — the service is included in the DRG rate structure. For hospital outpatients, Medicare generally limits venipuncture (36415, Collection of venous blood by venipuncture) to one unit per patient encounter, even if you draw multiple specimens. A patient encounter means the time from initial treatment/care until discharge from that treatment/care. - See more at: https://www.supercoder.com/my-ask-a...for-proc-36600-and-36415#sthash.rGJ71MII.dpuf

Hope this helps


----------



## bedforak1 (May 13, 2016)

Modifier 91 would not be appropriate to append to 36415.


----------

